# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  ΧΑΛΑΣΜΕΝΟ MONITOR

## marios

εχω ενα monitor καθοδικου σωληνα (15 ιντσων) στο οποιο η εικόνα "ανεβάινει" και στο πανω μερος της οθονης βλεπεις την εικονα απο την μεση και κατω, δηλαδη την μιση!  [img]images/smiles/converted/cussing.gif[/img]  ομωσ μετα απο λιγο φτιαχνει... μονο του! ειμαι αρχαριος και δεν ξερω πολλα αλλα το γεγονος οτι μετα φτιαχνει παει το μυαλο μου στην λυχνια. αν καποιος γνωριζει κατι, παρακαλω να μου απαντησει. επισης αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει αν και πως γινεται να αυξησω την φωτεινοτητα.
ευχαριστω

----------


## electron

Aυτή είναι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε μια ζόρικη βλάβη που παρουσιάζεται τόσο σε monitor όσο και σε τηλεοράσεις.Προσωπικά δεν μου έχει τύχει όμως το πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να εστιάζεται στα κυκλώματα σύγκλισης της ηλεκτρονικής δέσμης.Εφόσον όπως λές το πρόβλημα εξαλείφεται κάποιες φορές από μόνο του υπάρχει πιθανότητα να οφείλεται σε ψυχρές κολλήσεις.Για την φωτεινότητα που αναφέρεσαι,αν εννοείς να την αυξήσεις πέρα από την δυνατότητα που σου δίνει το ανάλογο ρυθμιστικό,το βλέπω λιγάκι χλωμό.

----------


## marios

Δεν εξαλοιφεται καποιες φορες μονο. καθε φορα που δουλευει η οθονη στημ αρχη και για περιπου 5 λεπτα εχει το προβλημα. ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ομωσ μετα απο λιγο "φτιαχνει". Παντως ευχαριστω για την απαντηση electron.  [img]images/smiles/converted/ok.gif[/img]

----------


## electron

Άρα μάλλον στις ψυχρές κολλήσεις φένεται να οφείλεται το πρόβλημα.Μελετώντας λίγο καλύτερα πάντως αυτή τη βλάβη,2 πράγματα είναι αυτά που πρέπει να εστιάσεις την προσοχή σου.Το ένα είναι το τμήμα κατακόρυφης απόκλησης της δέσμης και το κατά πόσο σωστή κυματομορφή εξόδου βγάζει αυτό και το δεύτερο ο ρυθμιστής οριζόντιας γραμμικότητας.

----------


## marios

Τιμπορω να κανω για τις ψυχρες κιλλησεις?  [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα ένας καθηγητής μου επισκεύασε οθόνες μόνιτορ η τηλεοράσεις μέσα σε 3 λεπτά. Ενοείται απο ψυχρές κολλήσεις.
Πάρε ένα κατσαβίδι άνοιξε το μόνιτορ να λειτουργεί και μολις σου παρουσιάσει το πρόβλημα χτύπα απαλά διαφορα μέρη των πλακετών. Εκεί που αρχίζει να γίνεται καλύτερο η να γίνεται χειρότερο ψάξε για την ψυχρή κόλληση.
Εγυυηση. Αφου κοροιδευα στην αρχή αλλα διορθώθηκε σε 3 λεπτά.

----------


## marios

OK. Eυχαριστω leosedf  [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]

----------


## electron

</font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">παράθεση:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Μήνυμα από leosedf:
* 
Πάρε ένα κατσαβίδι άνοιξε το μόνιτορ να λειτουργεί και μολις σου παρουσιάσει το πρόβλημα χτύπα απαλά διαφορα μέρη των πλακετών. Εκεί που αρχίζει να γίνεται καλύτερο η να γίνεται χειρότερο ψάξε για την ψυχρή κόλληση.* </font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Είναι η γνωστή μέθοδος της σφαλιάρας που σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πάντα πιάνει  [img]images/smiles/converted/hihi.gif[/img]

----------


## MHTSOS

Όλα αυτά βέβαια με μεγάλη προσοχή γιατί τα μόνιτορ έχουν τάσεις μέχρι και 28KV. Έτσι και σε χτυπήσει αυτό βλέπεις τα ραδίκια ανάποδα..... Το αναφέρω γιατί ο Μάριος είπε ότι είναι αρχάριος. Καλύτερα σκάλισέ το μαζί με κάποιον που ξέρει 5 πράγματα παραπάνω.

----------


## stendor

σωστός ο μήτσος!!!!!!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

ΑΝ θέλεις να αυξήσεις την φωτεινότητα (όχι το contrast) μπορείς να παίξεις λίγο με το ρυθμιστικό screen στον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής. Το άλλο πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις υπάρχει περίπτωση, εκτός από ψυχρή κολληση, να είναι το ολοκληρωμενο κάθετου και οριζόντιο συγχρονισμού (τελευταία τείνουν να είναι στο ιδιο IC).

----------


## gourtz

καλυσπερα εγω ενα Monitor lg s100 17'' το οποιο τα δειχνε ιολα πρασινα το καλωδιο δεν εινα ικα ιχωρισ να εινα ισυνδεμενο το καλωδιο η ενδειξει τησ οθονησ ειναι με πρασινο χρωμα. τι να κανω???

----------

